# Cherry aversion?



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Almost nobody, including me, seems to smoke anything with cherry in it. While the Lakeland Horror haunts the ranks, with the warlocks of Hoggarth regularly summoning up their nasty vapors, nothing with cherry flavoring ever gets mentioned at all. We see a lot of Heliotrope Hatred, but no cherry bomb bashers. I mean, there *is *the G&H Cherry Twist and others, making it possible to have a cherry smash without the PG of Cherry Blend, but it doesn't seem to happen. Is it the Voldemort of tobacco flavorings, the "Essence which cannot be named" or something? :lol:

I do hate cherry flavorings, though. Horrible.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Funny thing, we were just talking about how cherry tobacco comprised of a bunch of scrap tobacco and cherry syrup last night at our Pipe Club meeting. Personally, I like the smell, but the stuff I have had is just too damn sticky. If I am going to smoke something that sticky, it might as well be trees.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have never tried a cherry tobacco I liked, but I have been wondering about the two GH cherry offerings. Maybe someone can tell us about them.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> I have never tried a cherry tobacco I liked, but I have been wondering about the two GH cherry offerings. Maybe someone can tell us about them.


In some sort of mindless seizure, I actually ordered more than a few ounces of Lord Methley's from 4noggins about a year ago. Don't know what came over me. It's very nice tobacco, actually, not one of the OTC style cherry bombs, but still very much a *bomb*! Hate it. Been wrapping it in tinfoil so it doesn't ghost the entire postal service and sending it out a little at a time to the unsuspecting, but it's reproducing on its own or something. Still have tons of it. Anybody want some? :lol:

I'm thinking of starting a chain review, like they did with M79. You have to smoke some, write the review, then pass it on to the next victim.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Celtic Talisman is a nice lightly flavored cherry blend that still has a respectable flavor and burn.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm going to get disowned for saying this. But I always keep a jar of CAO cherrybomb handy. Mac Baren cherry ambrosia is beautifully and uniquely cased as well. Both are ghosters. Cob blends only. But a pinch of cherry with PA/CH? Gives a great amaretto flavor!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I had a can of cherry bomb I had purchased while trying to get a girlfriend to smoke the pipe with me. It was not bad, but it was capital C CHERRY flavored for sure. My Pop is kind of the Mikey of tobacco, and I think even he passed it on after a few bowls. It's not unpleasant just overwhelmingly strong.

I am with Nick though, I'd be interested in hearing from someone who had tried the G & H offerings. If there was something VaPer-y with a light cherry note I could see myself trying it.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I just picked up a tin of G&H Top Black Cherry. I sometimes smoke Tewksbury's Hobbit's Weed, which is a cherry and vanilla aro. I think cutting it with the vanilla kind of helps.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I have some Cherry Ambrosia, and it's not bad, but it's not something that I reach for often. I've also put GH Top Black Cherry in my shopping cart a few times, only to delete it in the end to make room for something I know I like...

I think the thought of a nice cherry tobacco appeals to me, but in the end I'd rather have a nice oriental, or Virginia, or...


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

I got a tin of CAO Cherry Bomb too. The first bowl I packed full of just that stuff... it was like eating a Swisher Sweet! uke:

But I'm with Kyle :behindsofa: - I realized it was good for blending, especially with bland stuff, and a little goes a LONG way. I put about three pieces in a 1/2 bowl of Happy Bogie, it's pleasant and made the wifey happy.

My B&M has a cherry blend I like (mixed with McC bulk), which contains black cav, cherry aro, burley, and perique. To me the perique gives a more enjoyable quality to the flavor than the usual aromatics.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I for one love Cherry blends. I love Nantucket Cherry from 1776 Tobacco and I also love Mac Barren Chrry Ambrosia. I don't know why people think they are so bad. It smells good and you don't get yelled at from everyone else by smoking an english blend.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Honestly, cherry flavored tobacco sounds absolutely disgusting to me, _especially_ in something like tobacco. Darker, earthy flavors in life (e.g. tobacco, coffee, etc.) do not feel like they should have something sweet and candy-like in them to me.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Ive never had a cherry blend, yet. Cant say I wouldnt try it, I am just not smoking aros to much. I will agree that they do please the non smokers but I think thats about it. Apparently Boswell makes a great cherry blend. But thats subjective.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a local blend christmas 2009 that smells of cherry cordial. I have to admit I am not a huge aro fan however it has no bite and smokes wonderful. I bought the last of it which was only around 1,5 oz. The owner of the shop says he will not make it again. (he is a goofy bastage and I dont go their much anymore) To bad I would buy more and stock it up.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok so , my mother noticed (from a visit) that I smoke pipes.
She bought me a tub of PA after mentioning that I liked it.
She told me the story of her Dad and his best friend the neighbor.
He (the neighbor) she bought him the prince as a Xmas gift. 
Talking " I remember him with his pipe under the pear tree"
HERE'S the thing ...she can't remember what her Dad smoked.
It was a Cherry blend. 
Any ideas of the blend? 50s-60s.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

kneepa said:


> Ok so , my mother noticed (from a visit) that I smoke pipes.
> She bought me a tub of PA after mentioning that I liked it.
> She told me the story of her Dad and his best friend the neighbor.
> He (the neighbor) she bought him the prince as a Xmas gift.
> ...


My guess would be either Middletons Cherry Blend or Paladin Black Cherry.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> My guess would be either Middletons Cherry Blend or Paladin Black Cherry.


...Captain Black, Borkum Riff or even PA Cherry and Vanilla. There's also M79 Cherry & Vanilla, which might have been pretty popular since M79 headed the field.

Wow! The cherry lovers are coming out of the woodwork! :lol:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Last week I did a 1:1 blend of Celtic Talisman, and SG chocolate flake. It was a really good.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Katharsis said:


> Darker, earthy flavors in life (e.g. tobacco, coffee, etc.) do not feel like they should have something sweet and candy-like in them to me.


I guess you don't like dark chocolate covered cherries? :mrgreen:

The first time I tried smoking a pipe was with cherry flavored tobacco. That was about 20 years ago, I only tried it once or twice. I don't remember much about the experience except that I did not enjoy it. That didnt have anything to do with the cherry tobacco, though....it was due to me being a stupid kid and not knowing what I was doing.

I'd be willing to kick around a cherry tobac. I just haven't been intrigued enough to buy one yet. That, and I've got so much other stuff on my "must try" list that there hasnt been room for a cherry yet.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

The Mad Professor said:


> I got a tin of CAO Cherry Bomb too. The first bowl I packed full of just that stuff... it was like eating a Swisher Sweet! uke:


I have ONE pipe that is for nothing but pure aromatics. Filter pipe with a long stem, small, thick bowl. Even a small bowl of this stuff is MOOOORE than enough. Its good dessert after a pipe of something else.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> ...Captain Black, Borkum Riff or even PA Cherry and Vanilla. There's also M79 Cherry & Vanilla, which might have been pretty popular since M79 headed the field.
> 
> Wow! The cherry lovers are coming out of the woodwork! :lol:


True, forgot about those... :doh:

M79, isn't that the "thumper" launcher from Vietnam... ound:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> True, forgot about those... :doh:


 I confess...I checked tobakrevs. 



> M79, isn't that the "thumper" launcher from Vietnam... ound:


I think Hefner was from Chicago.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

I liked aromatics quite a bit before I really began to experiment with good vaper blends, some of which are so naturally sweet and smooth they make cased blends absolete (to me, though I do enjoy some evening stroll in a cob now and again). 

I think I tried a house cherry blend about 15 yr ago which tasted like candle wax to me. Haven't tried any others since. 

MrR


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I confess...I checked tobakrevs.
> 
> *I think Hefner was from Chicago*.


:lol: No, this gun -


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> :lol: No, this gun -


About 63 notches up from the M16, right? (I'm sure there's a reason, but why does the stock look upside down? :ask


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> About 63 notches up from the M16, right? (*I'm sure there's a reason, but why does the stock look upside down? :ask[/*QUOTE]
> 
> never could figure that one out myself...


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Top Black Cherry isn't too bad. Doesn't seem to be as gooey as some other aromatics. It has that distinct G&H flavor with a cherry twist. Definitely need to dry it out for a while though, it's pretty moist.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

freestoke said:


> About 63 notches up from the M16, right? (I'm sure there's a reason, but why does the stock look upside down? :ask


the stock is upside down to help with recoil

the further the barrel is from the center of the stock (were talking vertically) the more severe recoil is

Thompson sub machine gun, the barrel is really high compared to the stock
lots of kick and barrel climb

Remington 700, barrel is just above center way more powerful round than the tommy gun, recoil is strait back and almost no climb

Kalashnikov AK-47, barrel is slightly above center, more powerful round than Tommy gun but more controllable

so the funny stock I was told was to make it more controllable, and more shooter friendly


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> the stock is upside down to help with recoil
> 
> the further the barrel is from the center of the stock (were talking vertically) the more severe recoil is
> 
> ...


Interesting...


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I guess you don't like dark chocolate covered cherries? :mrgreen:


I certainly don't, actually. Never have.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Katharsis said:


> I certainly don't, actually. Never have.


I sure do. Pineapple and smoked ham? Mmm. Cranberries with turkey? Perfect. A young carrot straight out of the ground? The dirt only makes it sweeter! :lol:


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I sure do. Pineapple and smoked ham? Mmm. Cranberries with turkey? Perfect. A young carrot straight out of the ground? The dirt only makes it sweeter! :lol:


Yeah, actually, all those things sound gross to me. Fruit and meat definitely don't go together in my book.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Katharsis said:


> Yeah, actually, all those things sound gross to me. Fruit and meat definitely don't go together in my book.


No worries, brother, my Dad is the same way. He'll gag on pineapple with ham!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> In some sort of mindless seizure, I actually ordered more than a few ounces of Lord Methley's from 4noggins about a year ago. Don't know what came over me. It's very nice tobacco, actually, not one of the OTC style cherry bombs, but still very much a *bomb*! Hate it. Been wrapping it in tinfoil so it doesn't ghost the entire postal service and sending it out a little at a time to the unsuspecting, but it's reproducing on its own or something. Still have tons of it. Anybody want some? :lol:
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a chain review, like they did with M79. You have to smoke some, write the review, then pass it on to the next victim.


I just got your envelope of it today, Jim, you big jerk :lol:

I thought someone sent me an envelope of Red Vines, they smell almost exactly alike! It has a sort of strawberry flavored twizzler scent in the bag. I put down my peterson full of macbaren navy to fill up a briars-worth of this Lord Methley's.

I won't try to sugarcoat this for you guys. It's cheap strawberry mixed with Children's Motrin (the orange colored Ibuoprofen goop for kids that can't swallow pills?). Is it terrible? No, actually. It's better (IMO) than the taste of Boswell's Berry Cobbler which may smell wonderful, but tastes like you're breast-feeding on the tip of a liquid fertilizer sprayer. And then washing it down with a Windex chaser. I've never tasted such a chemical concoction before.

So yeah. Strawberry liccorice. Compared to all tobacco? A 4/10. I can smoke it without trouble. Compared to it's field? a 6.5/10. It's below average but by no means unbearable. Its not my favorite aromatic and its definitely not my favorite tobacco. But its something I'll have no qualms pulling out for the woman. And I'll definitely be trying it with some PA (or angler's dream, when I get my sample) which I expect will be a very satisfying daily smoke.

Thanks again for the sample Jim!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

freestoke said:


> In some sort of mindless seizure, I actually ordered more than a few ounces of Lord Methley's from 4noggins about a year ago. Don't know what came over me. It's very nice tobacco, actually, not one of the OTC style cherry bombs, but still very much a *bomb*! Hate it. Been wrapping it in tinfoil so it doesn't ghost the entire postal service and sending it out a little at a time to the unsuspecting, but it's reproducing on its own or something. Still have tons of it. Anybody want some? :lol:
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a chain review, like they did with M79. You have to smoke some, write the review, then pass it on to the next victim.


Well I got the letter today from you and sorry we really don't have the same tastes... This stuff rocks and my wife likes the smell. She doesn't mind me smoking it in my house and was wondering if I got something new. Guess it's going into a mason jar and a big thanks for giving me something new to try that I would have never done before because I never knew it existed!

This is almost as good as the Mac Barrens Cherry Ambrosia but a little more fruity.

thanks so much!!!!! :hug:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> This is almost as good as the Mac Barrens Cherry Ambrosia but a little more fruity.
> 
> thanks so much!!!!! :hug:


Hey, I'm glad somebody can enjoy it! :tu More than welcome, Danny!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I just got your envelope of it today, Jim, you big jerk :lol:


A promotion! I used to be a run of the mill jerk. Gotta get the new insignia for my smoking hat! ipe:



> Is it terrible? No, actually. It's better (IMO) than the taste of Boswell's Berry Cobbler...So yeah. Strawberry liccorice. Compared to all tobacco? A 4/10. I can smoke it without trouble...its something I'll have no qualms pulling out for the woman. And I'll definitely be trying it with some PA (or angler's dream, when I get my sample) which I expect will be a very satisfying daily smoke.
> 
> Thanks again for the sample Jim!


_Bon apetit! _You like it a lot better than I do, for sure. I was going to do a review, but was afraid I'd violate the forum rules. I'm thinking about moving the container out to the shed -- if it got broken, I'd have to get new carpeting.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I'd be willing to kick around a cherry tobac. I just haven't been intrigued enough to buy one yet. That, and I've got so much other stuff on my "must try" list that there hasnt been room for a cherry yet.


Hmm...I thought I sent out only two, but your address looks familiar, Clifford. Memory fails. Did I send you some or not? If not, I'd be happy to!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> A promotion! I used to be a run of the mill jerk. Gotta get the new insignia for my smoking hat! ipe:


ound: ound:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I sure do. Pineapple and smoked ham? Mmm. Cranberries with turkey? Perfect. A young carrot straight out of the ground? The dirt only makes it sweeter! :lol:


Pineapple/ham pizza! Haven't had any since I lived in California in 1966, but I thought it was pretty decent! As for cranberries with turkey -- I thought the law *required *that a turkey dinner be served with cranberry sauce! :ask: (Cranberry chicken is really good, too.) And everybody should have more dirt in their diet. Garden dirt's full of beneficial bacteria that digest your food for you! (And without which, you *DIE*! :lol: )


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Hmm...I thought I sent out only two, but your address looks familiar, Clifford. Memory fails. Did I send you some or not? If not, I'd be happy to!


I haven't gotten it yet, but you did PM me a couple of days ago saying you were going to send some. I'm guessing I'll get it today or tomorrow?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I haven't gotten it yet, but you did PM me a couple of days ago saying you were going to send some. I'm guessing I'll get it today or tomorrow?


Okay, I think I did send it out then. (Is it common for people like me to be having memory lapses so soon after leaving adolescence? :lol


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Okay, I think I did send it out then. (Is it common for people like me to be having memory lapses so soon after leaving adolescence? :lol


What's really scarey is that you don't remember the fifty years between adolescence and now.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> What's really scarey is that you don't remember the fifty years between adolescence and now.


Especially the '60s and '70s. :hippie:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I like cherry pie, but I don't smoke stuff named after food.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hermit said:


> I like cherry pie, but I don't smoke stuff named after food.


As Hermit draws a line in the fruit salad. :lol:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

So I'm trying out Jim's Lord Methley's now.

The smell in the bag reminds me of children's Tylenol elixir. Chemical-ish, medicine-y, something that is trying to be cherry but misses the mark. I should add that I passed the bag to my 8 year old son and told him to give it a sniff - he got a huge grin and I swear his eyes rolled back in his head in ecstasy LOL.

On first light, I'm thinking it isn't quite so bad. It tastes less like medicine than I thought it would. I can actually taste a little tobacco underneath it. Still, it's not great. It tastes like artificial flavoring that wants to be cherry but just doesn't cut the mustard. The more I smoke it, the less I like it. Cheap red colored hard candy that you hope will taste like cherries but it doesnt. It tastes goopy, sticky, sickly sweet. Yuck. I may not finish the bowl.

I may try to blend it with something neutral and straightforward and see if that settles it down a little.

Thanks for the sample, Jim! My curiosity about cherry tobaccos has been tamed for the moment at least!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> I may try to blend it with something neutral and straightforward and see if that settles it down a little.


So I gave it another shot, this time mixed half and half with C&D Burley Flake #1. BF#1 is a baccy that I don't particularly care for alone. It's got a decent nic hit but is very bland to my taste buds....which makes it perfect to experiment with with stuff like this.

Well....it ain't half bad! It's no longer sickeningly sweet and cloying, and I can taste it for what it is. Not the taste of fresh cherries I was expecting, but more of a baked cherry pie. Maybe not even quite _cherry_ pie, but some other fruity-berry pie. Pretty darned good. I'll definitely be smoking the rest of the sample.

Thanks again, Jim!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> So I gave it another shot, this time mixed half and half with C&D Burley Flake #1. ...Maybe not even quite _cherry_ pie, but some other fruity-berry pie. Pretty darned good. I'll definitely be smoking the rest of the sample.
> 
> Thanks again, Jim!


Super! I'm thinking now I need to order more BF#1 to get through all these aromatics that have piled up. This really worked out well! :smile:


----------



## foldnstuff (Oct 27, 2011)

Never had any cherry blends but its one of those smokes that others around really enjoy.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

all I can say about cherry, was when I was a kid cherry was the only flavour Orthoxicol red syrup came in (cough medicine) and well all other medicine was cherry flavoured. none of this fancy bubblegum stuff we give kids now. Must have been the first flavour they synthesised.. 

thoughts of cough syrup flavoured tobac.. haunting..


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

BloodyCactus said:


> thoughts of cough syrup flavoured tobac.. haunting..


:biglaugh:


----------



## Sharadeth (Nov 3, 2011)

If I want to taste fruit I'll eat a fruit, and like wise with tobacco. On the other hand my fencing instructor really seems to enjoy his black cherry blends.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Sharadeth said:


> If I want to taste fruit I'll eat a fruit, and like wise with tobacco. On the other hand *my fencing instructor really seems to enjoy his black cherry blends*.


He may have a point. :bounce:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Sharadeth said:


> If I want to taste fruit I'll eat a fruit, and like wise with tobacco. On the other hand my fencing instructor really seems to enjoy his black cherry blends.


See, I hear a lot of people saying this but I'm just not sure it applies to pipe tobacco. Virtually every tobacco, when cured, is given some sort of something. And there are some unbelieveably good blends out there that have very noticable toppings, by smell and taste. Erinmore, Royal Yacht, etc.

Obviously I'm not really huge on tabaks that are so cased and goopy that they're basically shisha. But at the same time, I think its really hard to cut genres out of "acceptable" pipe tobacco. I think a good VaPer has apple and tomato notes. If I want to taste those two fruits, I smoke a Va heavy Vaper!


----------



## Sharadeth (Nov 3, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> See, I hear a lot of people saying this but I'm just not sure it applies to pipe tobacco. Virtually every tobacco, when cured, is given some sort of something. And there are some unbelieveably good blends out there that have very noticable toppings, by smell and taste. Erinmore, Royal Yacht, etc.
> 
> Obviously I'm not really huge on tabaks that are so cased and goopy that they're basically shisha. But at the same time, I think its really hard to cut genres out of "acceptable" pipe tobacco. I think a good VaPer has apple and tomato notes. If I want to taste those two fruits, I smoke a Va heavy Vaper!


I can do toppings like the cavendish process (virginias are my favorite), but I've just never been for the specifically flavored tobacco thing because they really don't taste like what they are labeled as (except vanilla's) but that is really just my crappy opinion on taste


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Sharadeth said:


> I can do toppings like the cavendish process (virginias are my favorite), but I've just never been for the specifically flavored tobacco thing because they really don't taste like what they are labeled as (except vanilla's) but that is really just my crappy opinion on taste


Well I commend you on your "crappy" opinion, I happen to agree with you! :thumb: I think virginia tastes like apple a lot more than middleton's apple does. Artificial flavorings are very hit and miss.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Artificial flavorings are very hit and miss.


I think "artificial" is the operant word here. A tomato has something like 15 separate tomato esters which combine to give a tomato taste. The different proportions of these esters (or presence or absence thereof) give different tomatoes their characteristic flavor, Oxheart versus Cherokee Purple, say. The same holds true for most fruit. Vanilla has only one chemical that defines "vanilla", so an artificial vanilla is hard to distinguish from the "real thing". Not so with cherries or apples. Artificial flavors have only one dimension, the predominant flavor of whatever they are synthesizing, so it doesn't taste quite right. That, and the solvent for the ester coats the inside of your mouth. Something like Royal Yacht has real fruit in it, not something created in am Erlenmeyer flask.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I think "artificial" is the operant word here. A tomato has something like 15 separate tomato esters which combine to give a tomato taste. The different proportions of these esters (or presence or absence thereof) give different tomatoes their characteristic flavor, Oxheart versus Cherokee Purple, say. The same holds true for most fruit. Vanilla has only one chemical that defines "vanilla", so an artificial vanilla is hard to distinguish from the "real thing". Not so with cherries or apples. Artificial flavors have only one dimension, the predominant flavor of whatever they are synthesizing, so it doesn't taste quite right. That, and the solvent for the ester coats the inside of your mouth. Something like Royal Yacht has real fruit in it, not something created in am Erlenmeyer flask.


Yeah, that about sums up the whole situation. Well said as always, Jim!


----------

